# 4 day old puppy



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

I just wanted some opinions on this situation I have gotten myself into And I hope I only get nice/helpful comments. 
My father is as ******* as they come (we never got along) and he lives in the sticks where I grew up. Well Saturday night I got a call from my little sister telling me that one of my dads hunting dogs had puppies and two were dead...but she was going to take care of the rest. Well, Very very long story made short....he wouldn't let her. He said that he had seen a stray dog with her in the woods that looked like a jack russell mix about the time when she would have gotten pregnant. He did not want the puppies. He told her he had known the puppies were outside in the cage since Friday. (the temp fri and sat was around 14) My sister called again because my dad wouldnt let her near the puppies, and she is scared to stick up for herself with him. So I drove over to where they live and talked to my mom and she said that I could bring the mother and whatever babies were left to her house (like two miles from my dads) and she would set up the birthing box she had and blankets and the heating lamp and everything. I took my sister to my dads and we told him we were taking them. He said "thats fine, just get them out of here." So, when I looked, there was one puppy that was alive and the other 6 were dead. I actually think they froze to death. (It had been snowing) He had left them in there with the mother...Its terrible I know...please understand that I know my father has a cold heart, and I have been coping with that for years. We do not get along at all. But I do have a heart and I had to save this puppy. I buried the others. So we took the mom and baby to my mothers and when we put them together, she tried to eat the baby. I had to pry him out of her mouth. I knew it was a possibility she would reject the puppy after I had touched it, but after seeing the 6 other dead ones, I had to try. So back to trying to make this terrible story as short as possible...The mom is back at my Dads and I have the puppy she tried to kill. I talked to the vet and he was coached me through everything. They told me I could surrender the puppy, but if they didn't have a volunteer to take care of him they would euthanize him. I have raised tons of different animals from a bottle, including rabbits, squirrels, pigs, cows and kittens. (I grew up on a farm....)so I decided I could at least try to save his life. Its been two days since I got him home, and he is doing amazing. He went from not knowing how to nurse and looking malnourished to being full of energy and looking healthy in such a short time. I bottle feed him every two hours, and weigh him. I help him go to the bathroom after every feeding with a warm washcloth or cotton ball. At first my sister and I had to try really hard to get him to eat, and I almost gave up hope. But after the first two feedings he caught on, and when I wake him to feed him he eats like a little pig. At first he almost seemed lifeless and now I cant get him to hold still. Im being as careful as possible, being clean about everything, and definitely losing ALOT of sleep over this puppy. But I feel like he will make it, because he is doing so well. I know it could all turn around so Im trying really hard to prepare myself for the worst, but hope for the best. I wish I could explain how much he has changed in just 48 hours but I don't know how. I have a water bottle under his blanket that I warm up every time I feed him, and half of his blanket is on a heating pad on low. I take the temp in the box every two hours and I think Ive got everything perfect so it stays at the temperature the vet told me to keep him at. I am also trying hard to keep Tyson happy and walking him the same to keep his routine also. SO...with all of this being said, I would like to know if anyone has taken care of orphaned puppies and if they have any opinions on anything I could do differently. I am sorry if it seems like I have been rambling on and on, but I have had about three hours of sleep in the past two days, taking care of two children, a dog, and this puppy. I hope everyone understands why I couldn't put him to sleep, and I really feel like I am doing the right thing. I really think hes going to make it!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

OMGOODNESS!!!! bless ur heart.... i feel so sorry for the mama  *sigh* i dont knoe anything about raisin orphaned animals, but m heart goes out to u! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe he so cute! Good luck! Its going to be a hard road ahead. Keep us updated.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The first two weeks will be the hardest , if you can get the pup past that point and it is healthy hopefully everything will work out.

Are you using puppy formula?.... if not you will need to get some. Sorry I only skimmed through the post I don't have my glasses on....

I'd also see if you can get a vet to do a overall health check via house call if possible.

Sounds like you are doing great so far. If you can keep the heat in the house up HIGH at minimum 75 or get a heat lamp, and keep the pup away from any possible drafts. Watch with all those blankets as if he gets cold the pup may crawl under get caught and suffocate.

He is adorable. Please keep us posted on how he does. Patch O' Luck and prayers


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm praying for your puppy I hope it lives. It's had to work so hard already. I have the highest hopes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness I'm so happy that you are trying to save this pup he is lucky to have you. It sounds like you are doing everything right. Just make sure the box doesn't get too hot. I would make sure that he can crawl oof the heating pad when he is too warm. I'm sure he must have nursed some off his mom but he might not have gotten all of the clostrum so make sure you kee unvaccinated dogs away from him. I would talk to the vet about doing shots at 6weeks. Good luck with him.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG HE/SHE IS SOOO TINY!! I wish you the best sorry I don't have any experiance in this area, but I am sure some will share their wisdom...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG .. What a little angel ... Please keep us up to date on the progress of this little one. I hope you are able to save his life bless his little heart.


----------



## Leavell119 (Jan 23, 2009)

So... Whats ur dad's adress? lol


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck & just continue to ask questions... especially from your vet cause he's there and close by i hope to you so if any problems arise you will get taken care of fast.... remember the only stupid question is the question not asked.....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*puppy's angel*

OMG! the puppy is so cute!!!!! Keep doing what you're doing. Becareful about the blankets, you don't want him to smother. What about getting a heat rock like what they use for reptiles? If you could afford it that might be better. LOTS of hugs and kissess go in your direction!!! Welcome aboard too BTW.:welcome:


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Mom probably tried to eat the pup due to dietary deficiency.
Talk to the puppy, teach body parts, have him come to you tapping (not far away at first, just inches), use massage to help teach him to relax as well as comfort him.
Good luck!
Julie K


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job. Thank god there are still ppl like you in this world that just don't give up!! Please do keep us updated on the pup and with pictures. I pray for the best!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing a great job so far and good for you for trying to help him. He is a real cutie!

Couple of things from my experience

watch the blankets (as others have said)

make sure that you are not only stimulating him to potty (as you said) but spend time stimulating his whole body with a clean dry cloth, this helps with his circulation and growth.

definitely give him an area to get away from the heat pad, in case he gets too hot

do NOT use a heat rock, they cause burns

Keep up the good work! and please post more pics, he is a cutie!

Stephanie


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful replies! He is doing so good! 

Yes- I am feeding him puppy formula, and I am massaging his belly when I help him go to the bathroom. 

The heating pad is under half of his blanket, and the blanket is tucked down so he cant climb in it and suffocate. I also put a stuffed animal in there, a small soft rabbit my daughter had. The vet told me he would take to it like a sibling, and he did. He sleeps curled up with it. 

He is still eating every two hours. And when I wake him he attacks the bottle like hes never eaten before. Then (NO LAUGHING! My mom has already made fun of me) but I was told that the formula makes them gassy, so i needed to rub his back and hold him on my shoulder...so yes, I am burping the dog like a baby, and he does burp every single time. 

Its so amazing how different he gets with each day so far. He is a trooper, that's for sure!

Thanks again! So much!

Nichole


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

wow what you did and are doing is great! im glad you saved the pup. I dont think i could have or would have put him to sleep either... its so sad thinking about it. Props to you for what your takin the time to do. Good luck and I hope for the best =]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lovemybully86 said:


> and I am massaging his belly when I help him go to the bathroom.


So many people miss this and it makes a world of difference. Sounds like you are doing a great job.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope all is going well!

Before you know it you will need to start the things in this thread too:
http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...ing-american-pit-bull-terrier-your-puppy.html


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing everything you can do for the lil one, knida like having a infant again!

More pic please:love2:


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

haha I saw the post "4 day old puppy" and assumed it was blumarquez announcing his next dog that is pregnant and will soon have puppies in a little while glad to see it isnt!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Everyone!! Sorry I didn't update for a while...my computer crashed. Chance is doing great and he will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. When I got him (at 2 days) he was 4oz. He now is weighing in at over a pound! He has a vet appointment today at 2:50...so I will find out if he is doing well health wise. He still has not opened his eyes...but they definitely look like they are starting to open!! We have gone from waking up and eating every 2 hours, to every 4-6 hours. Just wanted to update everyone! Will have pictures up soon! Thanks!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yaay!!!! was just about to search for this thread  awesome keep us posted!


----------



## Emily James (Feb 5, 2009)

i have not had any experience but your story touches my heart. Best of luck to you and that new little puppy. You saved its life and that itself is so rewarding


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Great job! At only four ounces, you really saved his life.
Start naming things for him like sounds, tell him when you turn lights off and on, let him find you by scent (tap your fingers near him) and praise him for coming. He will touch with his nose, and you can name that and many other body parts, now, too.

Julie K


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

*2 weeks old today!!*

Well...the vet appointment went great!! She said I couldn't have done anything differently and that everything I was doing was perfect. She said it didn't look like he ever missed a meal! He weighed in at 1lb 1oz. She said I can start a mixture of formula and canned food next week.

I talk to him ALOT, But his ears aren't opened yet. His eyes hadn't opened either. But one of them had an infection so she had to open it the rest of the way so we could get medicine in it. Now I have to put ointment in there twice a day. He is two weeks old today so I'm expecting his eyes and ears to open today or very soon.

He is eating every 5 hours now instead of every 2, which is much better for me. I am soooo glad he has made it this far, and he is doing so well. I hope it stays just like this because I know anything can change in the first three weeks of his life!

I appreciate all of the responses I got! You all truly made me feel great about what I am doing, although seeing him walk around and grow is a great feeling in itself!!!
Nichole

ps. I tried to take pictures but when I take him out, he WONT hold still at all...so I got one picture when he was asleep at the vets office, and the picture where he is eating was taken last week. Just so you can see the difference in size, in his face alone!


----------



## bambu151 (Feb 2, 2009)

God bless u you are doing such a good thing please keep us informed good luck


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

God Bless you.
I agree - you are doing an amazing thing, and you will BE rewarded for such a kind act.

We are all praying for this little angel.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Keep up the good work you are doing with him.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job. I can't wait to see pictures as he grows!! I am so happy to hear he is thriving.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe he is precious!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

2 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

awww so cute!!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sooo. Chance is doing great...although we had a small problem this weekend. He went three days without going poop. He finally went this morning, I had added a little karo syrup to his formula (vet recommended it). But I was wondering if it happens again, if I could find anymore ideas. So any help would be great!! Thanks!!


----------



## juc4yu (Feb 13, 2009)

*awww*

aww ur puppy is so cute!!!....i have a 2day old pit as well nd his mom rejected him nd his brothers nd sisters as well as killed 1 it isnt easy at all i feel like i have a child waking up in the nite feeding helping him go to the bathroom but it is well worth it he drinks a ounce of formula every 4hours maybe we can coach eachother


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Look how big hes gotten!!*

Chance has gotten so big so fast!! I love him!! Just wanted to update!


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

keep him and teach him to bite your dad on the ass


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

btw good job and well done


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

oh how cute. GREAT JOB!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww god bless his little heart! I am loving this happy ending and great progress. Keep those pics an updates on this little angel coming


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

if those pictures don't bring tears to your eyes, I don't know what would. All the best of luck.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Job!!

He looks wonderful. ...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

> keep him and teach him to bite your dad on the ass


I agree with this


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

You got yourself one handsome boy there, great job on saving a puppy's life.You should really be proud of yourself.Thanks for giving us a update.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

my my my look how big he is. You are doing an AWESOME job with him.


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

*UPDATES!!!!*

So...Chance will be 5 weeks old Friday. He is great...and a little demon! He has so much personality. Hes eating the wet pedigree food now, and doing great with it. I wanted to post some new pictures!!
Thanks so much for all of your responses!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow...those are definitely huge pictures...i took them with my phone...don't know why they are super huge. sorry


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I think you are doing great and everything that needs to be done...GOOD JOB!!!
Just make sure you keep doing what you are doing things will get better.
It is hard on your body physically and mentally and very time consuming..but worth it.
He is a very cute pup to by the way.....

Just keep being the good mama you have been and he should do fine.

As far as your dad goes..oh well..we all end up reaping what we have sown.
You can't help the way your father is. As brutal as he may be I understand that he is still your father. Me and my mom did not get along great either, but I still loved her b/c she was my mom. I just hated the things she did.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BABY!!!


----------



## richardngloriaestrada (Jul 25, 2009)

Young lady, Im 38yrs old I dont remember thinking like that when I was your age. I know you didnt mention your age, but you still live with your mother. I havent lived with mine in 25yrs., she is just like your father.

You do exactly what your doing, make sure you check the weight I understand it's very important. I have 14day old puppies myself, they have pneumonia. They were rejected by there mama, my baby is the daddy so I did the right thing and brought them home. I started to worry because they were eating but spitting up a little and it was coming out the nose, the vet said that was a sign of the milk entering the lungs could be pneumonia. We got there in 8mins, had them checked and yup they have it. I came home and sanitized everything I can find. I change there linen after every feeding, I burp them, when I go to the ladies room I take the baby monitor, everyone has to wash there hands and use hand sanitizer when they feed or touch them. When I sleep I have a full time staff of daughters watching them, I only sleep 3 hours a day since I brought them home July 10th. 

I ADMIRE YOU young lady, keep doing EXACTLY what your doing......you are a good person with a beautiful heart......................your natural mother instict is telling your heart what to do.
It's alot of work, I admire you


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i have raised moose since he was 2 days old after his mother rejected him,and wa going to be thrown away by the owner because he was too small,and had been rejected.so im here to tell you GOOD JOB to you and that puppy will be the best dog that you ever had.the loyaltly will be so much more because imo they can sence that you are the one that saved him,and he will love you for it.if you ever need any advice,pm me,id be more than happy to help you out!
and one more time...good job!!


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Ohhh good for you, you are doing such an AWESOME and AMAZING job with him!!!

He is so lucky to have you caring for him!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

richardngloriaestrada said:


> Young lady, Im 38yrs old I dont remember thinking like that when I was your age. I know you didnt mention your age, but you still live with your mother. I havent lived with mine in 25yrs., she is just like your father.
> 
> You do exactly what your doing, make sure you check the weight I understand it's very important. I have 14day old puppies myself, they have pneumonia. They were rejected by there mama, my baby is the daddy so I did the right thing and brought them home. I started to worry because they were eating but spitting up a little and it was coming out the nose, the vet said that was a sign of the milk entering the lungs could be pneumonia. We got there in 8mins, had them checked and yup they have it. I came home and sanitized everything I can find. I change there linen after every feeding, I burp them, when I go to the ladies room I take the baby monitor, everyone has to wash there hands and use hand sanitizer when they feed or touch them. When I sleep I have a full time staff of daughters watching them, I only sleep 3 hours a day since I brought them home July 10th.
> 
> ...


WOW this is a super old thread but since you bring it up I want updated puppy pictures


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> WOW this is a super old thread but since you bring it up I want updated puppy pictures


I agree!!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks!! Actually I live on my own, I'm married with two kids...but I live like 45 minutes from my parents town. They live like a mile from one another...thats why I tried to take him to my moms first. But I ended up bringing him home to where I live. He is now 6 months old...He did great! I was pretty proud of myself!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job with the pup you got rep from me!


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Updated Pics!


----------

